# Not for critique, just for fun! :) Tober first ever attempt at a stack.



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

This was Tobers first ever attempt at a stack. He is 6 months old, The surface he is standing on is not quite long enough for him to stand properly. I just love how goofy he looks. :wub:













And another fun pic. The SUPER HEAD TILT!!!! Whith Abby (the Lab) and Syd (12yo Pit x) in the background. This picture makes me laugh!


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Very sweet, love the head tilt, your other puppies look amused at the antics.
great lookiing puppers !!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Love the head tilt. He's saying, " Say WHAT?!"


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Awww your poochies are cute!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Tober is the perfect name for that pooch. It seems to fit him, love the head tilt.


----------



## nylah2012 (Jan 31, 2012)

Isnt he handsome! Love his big snout and his sweet lil head tilt


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Head tilt!!!! Love them!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

He is adorable... What's a stack?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Gosh he's handsome!! :wub: He's going to be a looker as an adult, no doubt!! (Not that he isn't already!) I love the head tilt! 

@Angela: A stack or stacking is the way the dog is standing, like how you see them position dogs in a show ring. Different breeds have different "stacking" standards, the GSD being the one hind leg pulled back and the other hind leg under the dog.  (And of course the front legs positioned under the dog)


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

He is absolutely beautiful reminds me of my hachi  I love him......


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

What a really nice strong head for a 6mo old!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Angelina03 said:


> He is adorable... What's a stack?


Couple examples of stacking for show.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Stella's Mom said:


> Tober is the perfect name for that pooch. It seems to fit him, love the head tilt.


 
Thank you, I think the name fits him too!

Thank you all for your comments! Tober is feeling full of himself and his head is swelling with all this talk of how handsome he is!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Ohmygosh, the head tilt is one of my very favorite dog poses!!! Koshka says to tell Tober to come play with him, because I'm a mean Mommy who won't go roll around in the mud with him. :gsdbeggin:


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

OriginalWacky said:


> Ohmygosh, the head tilt is one of my very favorite dog poses!!! Koshka says to tell Tober to come play with him, because I'm a mean Mommy who won't go roll around in the mud with him. :gsdbeggin:


LOL! C'mon Mom roll in the mud with Koshka! The pup in your avatar is toooooo cute!

I love how Tober looks part Owl the way his neck is bent. Head tilts are always fun!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice looking boy! He reminds me on mine with that serious look! LOL

He was around the same age as yours in this picture


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

^ Super cute pup! They do look similar in expression. Tober looks very serious because I was just giving him treats. Tober is VERY SERIOUS about his food!

He really is a goofball.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful boy you have there.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

what a GORGEOUS boy you have! i love those full black masks like that. none of mine have that , altho i think mine are lovely, i'd kill for a black masked face on just one of them. lol 

DW


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you! I am very proud of him.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

*He can be critiqued here if you wish, please be gentle! *

More pictures . . . Tober is now 7m old.










This Tober did on his own . . . I wish I had thought to get on the ground for a more straight on shot. 











I put him in this position, I noticed after the photo was taken that his legs are positioned oddly and his back looks more roached than usual. He is super handsome anyway!  We don't practice stacking often. 










He LOVES his Holee Roller!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Holee Rollers are the best.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I had no idea how awesome they are until I managed to score TWO large Holee Rollers for $9.50 total at a local pet supply store. They have provided hours of entertainment. It's just too bad that they do not float!


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

HOLYCROW!!!!!!!! what a change a month makes! he sure has grown an awful lot! i got all my guys as adults and have never ever raised a puppy, so i have no idea how that goes, lol. looking at the changes over one single month is amazing! 

dw~


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

It is amazing how much they change in a short time. In looks as well as behavior! I love Tober to death, but miss the fuzzy puppy stage.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

TrickyShepherd said:


> He's beautiful!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

He's even more beautiful. Love his face.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Angelina03 said:


> He's even more beautiful. Love his face.


 
Thank you! His head and muzzle are very broad, I trait I really like.


----------

